# Stihl MS200T



## Bearclaw (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey guys, I've been researching prices for the 200T, and I just wanted to know that range of prices that everyone has paid for the 200T. Here in colorado it's around $500.00. That seems rather high to me. 

Also if anyone knows of anyplace I could get the saw for a little cheaper, or maybe even a different brand, (say husqvarna or echo).

Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 27, 2006)

Bearclaw said:


> Hey guys, I've been researching prices for the 200T, and I just wanted to know that range of prices that everyone has paid for the 200T. Here in colorado it's around $500.00. That seems rather high to me.
> 
> Also if anyone knows of anyplace I could get the saw for a little cheaper, or maybe even a different brand, (say husqvarna or echo).
> 
> Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it.





Well Bearclaw, do you want the best climbing saw, or the second and third kinda but not really close runners up? If you are going to use it day in and day out as a primary saw, suck it up and spend the $500, or keep an eye out for a used one, ws one in the trading post a while back, I buck futter had one, and jazack had some 020t's I belive? If you are going to use it light like I do, get the192t or the husky or Dolmar versions for around $300ish. $500 is th going rate new and there isn't a close second at the time, wish I coudld justify one, but I cannot.
If you are going to use it like it was meant to be used, suck it up and buy it, if not, buy one of the lesser models
Andy


----------



## Rotax Robert (Sep 27, 2006)

Think I paid $429 for mine about 6 months ago.

Rotax


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 27, 2006)

That's about $10 more than dealer cost with a 16 inch bar... so....????

Around $500 give or take seems to be the going price.


----------



## shucksters (Sep 27, 2006)

Got mine for $459 plus tax - never looked back... it was a great investment.....


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 27, 2006)

200T's are going for $5oo here in Cincinnati. Stopped at three different dealers. Any Stihl product is exactly the same price at all three shops.


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 27, 2006)

509.00 in Texas.

There is no substitute if you want a pruning saw for everyday use.


----------



## hornett22 (Sep 27, 2006)

*$499 is the going rate here in CT.*

i have seen a few on EBAY go for almost that much used with shipping.i personnally think it's too heavy but to each his own.i bought the 192t and i like the light weight but that's just me.if i need something bigger in the tree i'll have the 357XP sent up.


----------



## hamradio (Sep 27, 2006)

Even though it's not the greatest, for a nearly new top handle saw, I paid $25 for my Olympyk 935DF. Just needed a carb cleaning to get it running. I love it when people buy a new saw because there is old gas in the other one.  The previous owner bought the Olympyk new, then bought a STIHL. Looks like the Olympyk is on it's second bar. I've read stories of people who have gotten MS192T's at garage sales for $20.


----------



## clearance (Sep 28, 2006)

What a great little saw, a gem, who cares about a few bucks, you won't after you have used it for a bit. Imho it is one of those saws that just shines, like the 288XP, 372XP, 034 and so on, but a short list.


----------



## Bearclaw (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't paying way too much. I love my other stihl saws, and I got them at a great price. It was just seemed odd that the little MS200T powerhouse would be more than some of the bigger saws. Of course I guess it's kind of like electronics, the smaller, the more convenient, but the more it costs.

I plan on using it everyday, so I want the best, something that is going to hang in there. Everyday that I am up in a tree sawing on a branch that has almost the same diameter as my silky's blade length, I dream of the MS200T.

The dealer I usually go through has great service, and I can get the saw for $495 with a 14" bar and $20 for and extra chain.

By the way what bar length works best for you?


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 28, 2006)

I like the 14" on a saw like that, but know a lot of others that swear by a 16" on the 200. So, a little less reach sometimes, or a litle more convience with the 14 not having to manuver as much saw bar? Dealers choice, pick you're poison and be happy either way!!!! Just don't get the PMNK I think, the PMN is fine, not the narrow, get the bigger chain of the two!!! You will thank me latter!! (even got it on my 192)
Andy


----------



## Rotax Robert (Sep 28, 2006)

What about the 338 ? It is a nice lil top handle.

Rotax


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 28, 2006)

Bearclaw said:


> The dealer I usually go through has great service, and I can get the saw for $495 with a 14" bar and $20 for and extra chain.



Well then you're set. Good price, best top handle out there, and dealer support to boot. Buy it. I forget what mine was, but I'd pay $500 were I to buy another one.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 28, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> I like the 14" on a saw like that, but know a lot of others that swear by a 16" on the 200. So, a little less reach sometimes, or a litle more convience with the 14 not having to manuver as much saw bar? Dealers choice, pick you're poison and be happy either way!!!! Just don't get the PMNK I think, the PMN is fine, not the narrow, get the bigger chain of the two!!! You will thank me latter!! (even got it on my 192)
> Andy



Minor correction:
The PMN is the Narrow (N for narrow). PM and now PMC ("comfort") are the non-narrow chains. PMN is not to be sold on the 200T in the USA as the HP of the saw is too great for the chain (breaks cutters off). It is correct for the 192 and works real well on that saw and the MS180.


----------



## Koa Man (Sep 28, 2006)

MS200Ts??? I have 5 of them and one MS192T. The 192 is a great saw for around $200 less than the 200. Not the equal in power or ease in starting, but very good. I bought the 192 for the ground man to use. No one uses my 200s. I keep a spare in the truck and 3 at home. I bought 2 of them new, the other 3 I bought slightly used for an average of $350 from this and other tree sites.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 28, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Minor correction:
> The PMN is the Narrow (N for narrow). PM and now PMC ("comfort") are the non-narrow chains. PMN is not to be sold on the 200T in the USA as the HP of the saw is too great for the chain (breaks cutters off). It is correct for the 192 and works real well on that saw and the MS180.




Thanks for the catch Lake, as I said I wasn't sure which was which, I just like what is on my 192:yoyo: 
Andy


----------



## Eric Egland (Sep 30, 2006)

*Ms200t $$$*

Bearclaw, my local Stihl dealer wants $520 for the 200T. Pricing on the 192T, at a pound and change less weight than the 200T was $280 bucks. It didn't take too much figuring to settle on the 192T and a Farm Boss for kinda the same money out the door in the same day. $350 for the 'Boss.
For young, strong guys, they could strap some depleted Uranium on the saw with no problem for the operator. BUT, us old guys appreciate less weight out on the hand.
My 2 cents.


----------



## hookface (Apr 27, 2010)

*200t*

Any one know where i can get a brand new one in NY for 500?


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 27, 2010)

Keep dreaming. They are $629 at my less then local dealer and he will not budge an inch. Dollar per pound or displacement, it is probably most expensive saw on the market. Kudos on the search and the 4 year old thread!


----------



## taandctran (Apr 27, 2010)

check craigslist. I can get a 200t all day for less than $300. guess alot guys buy thinking they are pros


----------



## climber96 (Jul 29, 2010)

the reason a 200t is so expensive is because it is hand made in germany it isnt made in virginia on an assembly line it is a great investment:chainsawguy:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 29, 2010)

taandctran said:


> check craigslist. I can get a 200t all day for less than $300. guess alot guys buy thinking they are pros



you can't buy new stihl saws on craigslist and you can't buy a new 200 for 5 bills in new york or anywhere else

600-620 is the going rate all across North America. If you walk in wearing your ray bans and snappy cardigan its $729.00


----------



## RacerX (Jul 29, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> you can't buy new stihl saws on craigslist and you can't buy a new 200 for 5 bills in new york or anywhere else
> 
> 600-620 is the going rate all across North America. If you walk in wearing your ray bans and snappy cardigan its $729.00




Yup, $609 with a 14" bar is the list price which you'll pay around here.


http://www.stihldealer.net/productd...31-toplvl-2-catid-2-subcat-2-catprods-40.aspx


----------



## The Burning Rom (Jul 29, 2010)

My dad picked his up for $600 out the door with 2 chains and a lightweight bar. That was in Wisconsin last fall.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 29, 2010)

500 cash no tax with a 16" bar


----------



## woodchuck361 (Jul 29, 2010)

would like to have a 200t.... I have 2 015's and an 020 I want to sale or trade..


----------



## SkippyKtm (Jul 29, 2010)

hookface said:


> Any one know where i can get a brand new one in NY for 500?


Hey Hook, the reason why you see previous posts talking about getting a 200T for $500 is because those are 2006 prices! This thread is nearly 4 years old. The current 2010 price is over $600 now.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 29, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> 500 cash no tax with a 16" bar



how many saws did you have to buy first to get that price 

....or do you just walk in wearing the short shorts and bat those eyelashes?


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 30, 2010)

My dealer will do one for $1250 us dollars. Any takers?


----------



## Miles86 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey;

Tanaka TCS-3401 S , get one while you can, the EPA is coming! (Prices range from 310 -400 ). I like the two bar studs, and the easy to work on design.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 30, 2010)

TimberMcPherson said:


> My dealer will do one for $1250 us dollars. Any takers?



I should buy them for you guys and tear em down into parts and send over in different packages. 

or is that smuggling?


----------



## MCW (Jul 30, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> If you walk in wearing your ray bans and snappy cardigan its $729.00



 Hah hah 



TimberMcPherson said:


> My dealer will do one for $1250 us dollars. Any takers?



Same in Australia. Anbody that doesn't import a 200T from the states regardless of the service they get here is a fool. You can land two 200T's here for the same price as buying one in Australia...
They can jam the Aussie warranty, I'll take two saws thanks :censored:

The really stupid thing is that it's no cheaper to import an MS660 at the moment, such is the "legendary you need one" status of the 200T.


----------

